# Can other riders see my 5 star comments?



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Can other passengers or riders see my 5 star comments b4 they request me or anytime after? Or are the comments only for me to see? I get alot of nice comments an it be nice for other passengers to see what type of driver an person I am b4 they even get into my car. But Idk how that works..


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Can other passengers or riders see my 5 star comments b4 they request me or anytime after? Or are the comments only for me to see? I get alot of nice comments an it be nice for other passengers to see what type of driver an person I am b4 they even get into my car. But Idk how that works..


Yes and they can see your pay statements too......


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Yes and they can see your pay statements too......


My pay statements? My earns? Or what do u mean?


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> My pay statements? My earns? Or what do u mean?


I think he was being facetious


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Grand said:


> My understanding is that ONLY you can see the rider comments, IE issues and comments.
> It might be a good idea for pax to see your 5* comments but remember they are only interested in one thing. Getting from A to B.
> I would not recommend you propose it to Uber as they might include the issues


Ole I won't purpose this to uber. This was a old question. I can care less anymore Lol that was one of my newbie questions. Now I don't care anymore


----------

